

30 Best Websites to Learn Design and Development - tomaslau
http://despreneur.com/30-best-websites-to-learn-design-and-development/

======
gberger
A few of my favorites are missing: RailsCasts [1] and Learn Code The Hard Way
[2].

[1] [http://www.railscasts.com/](http://www.railscasts.com/)

[2] [http://learncodethehardway.org](http://learncodethehardway.org)

------
exo_duz
Great list. I use most of them especially CSS-Tricks.

------
Vektorweg
I miss Wikibooks and Wikiversity.

